
Why I Am Never Going to Own a Home Again - stretchwithme
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-i-am-never-going-to-own-a-home-again-2011-3
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Duplicate content: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2343740>

